# Which guitarist are you?



## kous (Apr 12, 2007)

Hey everyone,

I have been here for a short while now and it has come to my attention that I really like this place! 
I find the other BBS I visit are full of adolescents, mostly interested in say, using the guitar for high-gain applications. People that are young and energetic. People that fight for their beliefs. The "been there, and still there. Why leave when the sun's still up?!" type of folks. :rockon2:

But for some reason, I get a different vibe here. And it has nothing to do with age, I might add! (Although some things do get better with age.) I find folks here are the "been there, done that" type. Guitar players with experience. Musicians with knowledge. Plus its always nice to talk to people that are local.:smilie_flagge17:

It made me wonder of the type of music that people here play.

So here it is: Which guitarist are you?


----------



## Geek (Jun 5, 2007)

I'm 85% Jazzcat  15% Metalhead :rockon2:

If 7/10 fingers weren't thumbs, I'd like to take a shot at Classical 




> I find the other BBS I visit are full of adolescents, mostly interested in say, using the guitar for high-gain applications.


Yeah, no shortage of that :-\

Nice to hang out with other middle-aged dudes :food-smiley-004:

Cheers!


----------



## violation (Aug 20, 2006)

I play hard rock, metal/neoclassical and some blues... don't really stick to one style.


----------



## bobb (Jan 4, 2007)

Where is "all of the above" with a little country thrown in to confuse the masses?


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2007)

None of the above... 

Folky/Celty/Alt-countryish.... With a side order of goofball.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Blues/Rock/Classical/Folk/Celtic/Jazz, have also played some Country/Old Time. Catagories annoy, styles intrigue. I hate to choose.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Vincent (Nov 24, 2007)

I play different styles as well...Rock/Metal/Blues/Country/bluegrass...mostly ricky scaggs stuff....i also play traditional Rock/country from the 50's 60's & 70's...songs like mama tried (Merle Haggard),wasted days and wasted nights(freddie Fender),Third rate romance ect and all that old time great country/rock/pop music...also like chuck berry and traditional Rock N Roll that started it all..."Rock Around The Clock" ect and so on...I have lots of influences and and have learned a lot of different types of music which has helped me become a more seasoned guitar player I hope...almost forgot elvis tunes have some cool guitaring in them as well...great bass lines.

Most of the oldies im influenced by were from my father who sings and plays all of the old greats and I used to jam with him growing up so I really have a love for that type of great songwriting.

My main influences are Van Halen,Jimmy Page,Randy Rhodes,Angus Young,Jake E Lee,Steve Vai,Kirk Hammett,Billy Gibbons,SRV,David Gilmour,Eric Clapton,Ricky Scaggs.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I guess I'm a rocker.

I'd hesitate to call myself a guitarist though.

Fortunately guitarists do allow me to hang around.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Paul said:


> It'd be nice if Blues/Jazz were separate category. Blues and jazz are definitely closely related, but while one seems to have a university education, the other learned everything it needed to know in basement bars and dimly lit alleyways.


I was thinking the same about Rock / punk.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

You need a blues/rock category. I'd be in that.


----------



## Ophidian (May 22, 2006)

I play a little of blues and country but the closest thing I play grunge so I picked punk/rock


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Paul said:


> Sometimes I think there is a difference between a guitar player, and a musician that plays guitar. I try hard to be in the second category, but most days I fall in neither.
> 
> Back to the Micky Baker books.........



I think I'm the guy that has a lot of general experience and knowledge, but I'm not a stand out in any particular element.


When I grow up I want to be Bob Ezrin, or Danny Elfman, or Frank Zappa.


(or Cheryl Crowe, but partly so I could touch myself in a naughty way:smile


----------



## kous (Apr 12, 2007)

Seems like I left a few out!
I tried to fit the different genre into single categories. I didn't want a big list to choose from. I understand the feelings toward blues and jazz. But I figured if one needed help, either players would be able to assist.

oh and I forgot to add you can choose more than one; sorry for not saying that :sport-smiley-002:

I forgot Folk/Country though. :bow:


----------



## Geek (Jun 5, 2007)

kous said:


> oh and I forgot to add you can choose more than one; sorry for not saying that :sport-smiley-002:


Hey GC, can you cancel my vote so I can re-vote? 

Thank you!


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Here I thought is was one of those quiz type things where they tell you what you are.

Anyway--I'd have to say primarily blues/rock style when I'm just playing on my own. I like playing power chords so hard rock/heavy metal styles are there as well. And I like just trying different things every now & then.

When I was younger I primarily saw my self as hard rock.

I also play some classical, but not enough any more to be able to show off with it. Still it's fun.

These days when I play in front of people it's most likely to be on my 12 string acoustic at church.


----------



## adamthemute (Jun 18, 2007)

I guess I write metal-ambient-post-rock-hardcore stuff...I coudn't use just one word haha. I like to use a lot of textures with effects, sounds, anything really (I use a wind storm and car crash sound clips for a couple songs).

I took classical guitar for a couple years when I was a wee lad, played a lot of rock and blues in school. I just play what sounds good to me!


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

kous said:


> Seems like I left a few out!
> I tried to fit the different genre into single categories. I didn't want a big list to choose from. I understand the feelings toward blues and jazz. But I figured if one needed help, either players would be able to assist.
> 
> oh and I forgot to add you can choose more than one; sorry for not saying that :sport-smiley-002:
> ...




It's not meant to be criticism. It's participation:food-smiley-004:

I picked Rock / Punk, but with the exception of some modern groups which many punk afficionados really don't even consider punk, I really never much cared for punk and certainly never played much in that style.


----------



## kous (Apr 12, 2007)

:food-smiley-004:


----------



## rocobar (Dec 9, 2007)

I believe..everything came from blue..

Just like when elvis got his sound from.


----------



## cglover (Jan 7, 2007)

We have 3 classical guitar players. Though including me, not too bad...


----------



## maybeyes (Dec 20, 2006)

*Bit of many*

I am a bit of blues/metal/rock/pop. I fiddle with Jazz from time to time, but nothing really major. Looking at increasing my theory now to help my playing. I guess I really play what is called for. In the pantomime that I am helping out I am playing some broadway, pop, rock and classic disney stuff. It's a lot of fun to do and everyone has a good time. In the worship team I play with I play electric and usually introduce a little edge through distortion or other effects. I tend to write in the pop/rock/hard rock vein though.:rockon2:


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

hmm blues,reggae,country,rock,bluegrass all in one song ... so there is no way for me to vote so I voted jazz :rockon2:


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

I'm 37, but still play the Hair Metal. 
I like guitars, but theres something about a distorted guitar sound that I LOVE!


----------



## High Skool Artist (Dec 1, 2007)

im not on that list, im grunge/alternative, so i voted punk/rick, the clostest thing


----------



## NB-SK (Jul 28, 2007)

My enthusiasm is far greater than my talent (no, I'm not being humble)...So, I'll say that I *try* to play blues, rock, and metal.


----------



## jimmy c g (Jan 1, 2008)

I gotta say Im happy but crappy,no pro and I improvise mostly, never use a song book for anything other than finding new chords or licks, more like country rock jazzamerazz ^^^^^^^


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2008)

I'm kinda _stone soup_. I let my fingers do the walkin'.sdsre


----------



## ratdog (Nov 20, 2007)

*trying......*

After @ 7 years of self teaching and getting only so far I like messing around with older folk songs and try some easy pop tunes.


----------



## dobsont (Jan 7, 2008)

I like "rock and roll" in the original sense. Kind of a country blues, twangy rockabilly thing with a little trashy 60s garage thrown in.

Guess I'll pick Jazz/Blues.


----------

